# what uv brand?



## hanniebann (Apr 26, 2011)

I know that there have been a lot of threads on this topic lately, but I'm about to purchase 3 or more MVB and I want to make a wise decision... I've been looking at this site for reference, http://aboxturtle.com/uvb_output_of_various_bulbs.htm . Does anyone use trex active heat? I was going to buy one online since they looked to be second best to megray (whom I'm having difficulty getting the product I paid for almost 8 months ago). I've used powersun, and I know people recommend it, but it doesn't seem to be that great (especially considering what you pay at a typical pet store for them). Please give me some input! I'd like to make a purchase in the next day or two.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 26, 2011)

solar glo
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

SolarGlo by ExoTerra. Just picked up 2 more today, 1 for my Melinus and 1 for my son's new beardies.


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Apr 26, 2011)

I normally use powersun on everything, but I just installed my first solarglo last night....we shall see!


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

Powersuns just cost too much.


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Apr 26, 2011)

I know, but they last forever!


----------



## chelvis (Apr 26, 2011)

I got two flukers in right now, they seem to be doing amazing. One is on my adult blue and he is really coloring up well... eatting alot too. He seems to love it. The other Fluker is on my Caiman lizard and when that boy sheds i have never seen a lizards color pop like that before. The only complant i have is the size. These need the deep and wide fixtures to work without having the bulb pop out at all. They also seem pretty delicate, they have survived 5 power surges and a few sudden black out with no problem though. 

I have used the T-rex active heat and loved that. My blue grew up on that bulb and i never had a problem, only switched becasue it was getting harder and harder to find them as new bulbs have hit the market. 

You have already discovered the problem with Megaray, great bulbs! But thier back orders are longer than anything i have seen. If you get a hold of them you are lucky!

My favorite so far is the Powersuns. They are a good size, sturdy and i have used them to reverse early stages of MBD. They are pricey when bought it the stores but that is the nice thing about online, it seems like when one stores sale on them ends a new one begins. 

So my experiance with all but the exoterra solar glo. I am really liking the fluker bulbs just wish i didnt have to modify all my set ups again to make them work. These lizards are cost me too much! lol.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 26, 2011)

that's good info. does anyone use activeheat by trex? they seemed to be moderately priced... and does anyone have a solar-meter (to measure uv output?)

and if anyone checked out that link please let me know if you think it's a reputable source! Because based on that, powersun is rated pretty weak unless you get the 160w spot (which of course I can't find anywhere in stock):[


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know how old that chart is. Since it doesn't list the newer bulbs, it seems to have older information. The older PowerSuns were not great, but were reformulated and have higher UV output. TRex, SolarGlo, and MegaRay had manufacturing issues which caused low UVB output. MegaRay pulled their bulbs which is why there is a shortage/backorder. SolarGlo and TRex have not, so problem bulbs are still out there. Power Sun has not had any such issues. The following is from the independent tester at uvguideuk, but it hasn't been posted to the website yet.

"Basically, of the two T-Rex UV Heat 100W lamps I tested, one I would consider
safe for reptiles - including tortoises - if used carefully (at 12" minimum
above the tortoise's back, overhead not shining sideways in the eyes, ensuring
the basking temperature is correct by adding extra incandescent lamp if needed,
and ensuring the tortoise can move in and out of the UVB and heat, into
shelter). But the other one had much too high an output, and with too much short
wavelength UVB, too.
So the jury is still out I'm afraid...(50% good, is not good enough for me.) We
should know more when I have burned them both for just over 100 hours (the
normal "settling-in" period for a UVB lamp) and re-tested them both. If the
high-UVB lamp has lost the extra-short-wavelength UVB and decayed quite a lot,
then it too may be suitable at that point... in which case, instructions may
need to be included by T-Rex about burning all lamps for several days before
putting them over the reptile, or something like that.
So.. watch this space.

ExoTerra Solar Glo lamps - there have been several posts on these, very recently
- have a look at these. Basically, the situation is a bit of a "known unknown"
to coin a phrase. But it looks as if ExoTerra may be selling lamps with only a
very low UVB output, no better than a tube. These will not give you "sunlight"
levels at safe basking distances (over 12"). However, the specs may have changed
again. Darren (forum member here) is sending me a new one to test out.

ReptileUV MegaRay lamps have had some worrying times recently with the wrong
type of glass being used in their factory's production line. This has affected
all Westron lamps (including the T-Rex ACTIVE UV Heat, a different lamp from
their UV Heat; and Komodo UV-Sun.
However, I understand ReptileUV are applying a UV-limiting outer coating to all
their lamps, which they then hand-test to ensure safe levels. I have only tested
two of these since they started this process, the results were good, but I am
awaiting delivery of four more and I will publish the results of these when I've
tested them.
These are designed to produce "sunlight" levels of UVB at a distance of about 14
- 15" above the reptile (for a 100W-120W lamp.)

I'm sorry I can't be clearer than that.

Frances"

"As most of the regular readers here will know, recent batches of mercury
vapour lamps manufactured by Westron of Canada have inadvertently been
made in a glass which has been found to be unusually free from the usual
impurities (eg. iron molecules) which absorb short wavelength radiation.
These lamps therefore have an abnormally high transmission of UVB.
Unfortunately, these transmit UVB right down to the borderline with UVC,
and although the amounts are very small, this radiation is very
photo-reactive. This increases the risk of photo-keratitis and
photo-conjunctivitis, and even skin damage, to basking reptiles if the
levels are high enough.

This problem has been identified and acknowledged by all the companies
selling Westron lamps, under the brand names ReptileUV MegaRay, T-Rex
Active UV Heat Flood, and Komodo UV-Sun."


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 27, 2011)

alright, I just purchased 2 powersuns. I really hope they're safe and they kick out enough long wavelength uvb. Thank you for your input! And please let me know if you find a bulb with better and more reliable results!


----------

